# So go the new iPhone Max....



## Wolverinewizard (Mar 24, 2018)

...and now I can’t set it up as a new phone key. Keep getting a message saying “could not find your vehicle, please move closer to your vehicle” despite me sitting in it. I was able to set it up for music and I can lock/unlock through the app, just can’t set it up as a key.

Anyone run into something similar? Tried rebooting and both the car and the app, etc


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have the Xs, not max, and I got the move closer notice once. Then it worked after that.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

I have the XsMax and no problems.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Wolverinewizard said:


> ...and now I can't set it up as a new phone key. Keep getting a message saying "could not find your vehicle, please move closer to your vehicle" despite me sitting in it. I was able to set it up for music and I can lock/unlock through the app, just can't set it up as a key.
> 
> Anyone run into something similar? Tried rebooting and both the car and the app, etc


Silly question on my part ...did you delete the old phone as key and then add your new phone? Using the key card as authentication?

Edit: I got the new iPhone Xs Max as well and had to do that.

Edit 2: oh, your are saying your car doesn't even see your new phone...sorry I misread your post, friend.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Silly question on my part ...did you delete the old phone as key and then add your new phone? Using the key card as authentication?
> 
> Edit: I got the new iPhone Xs Max as well and had to do that.
> 
> Edit 2: oh, your are saying your car doesn't even see your new phone...sorry I misread your post, friend.


Yes I deleted my old phone before adding XsMax


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

The bluetooth antennas for the key part are on the side mirrors and the front and back bumpers. If you're inside the car it may not be able to connect well enough. Maybe try connecting outside, or opening the window? 

FWIW I had to do a cold boot of my iphone X after installing iOS 12 to get it to work right - that may be something to try also.


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

Silver Streak 3 said:


> I have the XsMax and no problems.


same here


----------



## TCR (Sep 26, 2017)

I got that phone too and just had to re-set up the key in app—not a problem. However, does anybody know where the “proximity sensor” is on this phone that you are not supposed to cover during summon?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TCR said:


> I got that phone too and just had to re-set up the key in app-not a problem. However, does anybody know where the "proximity sensor" is on this phone that you are not supposed to cover during summon?


By the ear speaker


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Honestly when migrating to a new phone after restoring from a backup one of the very BEST things that one can do it totally reset all the network setting which will also purge previous Bluetooth setup. I know it’s a pain especially with many secured WiFi setups and maybe lots of Bluetooth setups but it will significantly reduce overall pain and suffering going forward. I understand why things tend to break down but am surprised that Apple hasn’t figured out a better way yet to facilitate this in migration. 

No problem with my xs max


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I just paired my wife's new XsMax. No problems, but I noticed the screen only says "iPhone" vs mine that identifies it as an "iPhone 6"


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> I just paired my wife's new XsMax. No problems, but I noticed the screen only says "iPhone" vs mine that identifies it as an "iPhone 6"


That s a function of what YOU have called your device. Newer phones are just called "iPhone" from the factory. If you go into settings. General About Name you can call the specific phone whatever you like. You might have to repair the phone to get it to update in the car though. Give it a try.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> That s a function of what YOU have called your device. Newer phones are just called "iPhone" from the factory. If you go into settings. General About Name you can call the specific phone whatever you like. You might have to repair the phone to get it to update in the car though. Give it a try.


It does have her name as the title of the key.
I mean the line below the title that shows what type of iPhone it is, this just says iPhone where mine says iPhone 6.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> It does have her name as the title of the key.
> I mean the line below the title that shows what type of iPhone it is, this just says iPhone where mine says iPhone 6.


Again. That is coming from the iPhone naming on the IPHONE


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Again. That is coming from the iPhone naming on the IPHONE


Ok. Well, could you post a pic of where you mean?
Cuz mine and hers both have our Name followed by iPhone in the Name section, ie "Joe's iPhone"
Yet mine displays "iPhone 6" below it on the UI, but her's just says iPhone. 
So the car is recognizing that mine is a 6 without me putting it in there


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

View attachment 15087


LUXMAN said:


> Ok. Well, could you post a pic of where you mean?
> Cuz mine and hers both have our Name followed by iPhone in the Name section, ie "Joe's iPhone"
> Yet mine displays "iPhone 6" below it on the UI, but her's just says iPhone.
> So the car is recognizing that mine is a 6 without me putting it in there


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

I've switched keys on 3 phones, it never worked the first time and I kinda figured out what I was doing wrong - trying to search for the car from the phone. It never worked.

Turned on Bluetooth on the phone, and let the car search and pair for the phone, with the verification tap of the key card near the center console. Haven't seen any hiccups this way, just a seamless process.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> View attachment 15088
> View attachment 15087


Right. I can do that, but my point is I didn't have to so that with my phone and it recognizes it is a 6 whereas the Max is not showing up on the UI for my wife. Not a big deal, just sayin


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

Might just need a DB update at Tesla's end - the phone's just been out for a couple of weeks now, so probably the Axxxx model number for these phones have not been updated.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

We’ll ever since the iPhone X the model is actually just called iPhone. Maybe that is it.


----------

